# Acekard 3 3DS: 100% Fake



## Another World (Mar 5, 2011)

*Acekard 3 3DS*
FAKE!!




A new Web site has popped up selling the Acekard 3 for the 3DS. *This card is a clone/fake* which Acekard themselves have warned users about. Please be aware that *this is not a real Acekard* when making any future purchases. This card will not be supported by AKAIO, Acekard, or the new Acekard anti-counterfeit code system.






 AK3 Homepage


----------



## emigre (Mar 5, 2011)

I love how's there a big 2 on the sticker.


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 5, 2011)

Haven't we seen this one before? Is there something different about it now?


----------



## skawo96 (Mar 5, 2011)

I like how on the homepage, the girl is listening to music from something not 3DSy at all.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm hoping the *REAL* Acekard team will make a Acekard 3DS


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

What about Supercard 3DS???


----------



## indask8 (Mar 5, 2011)

The buy now link just redirect to a crappy r4 shop, the acekard section does not contain that acekard3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No point in buying that crap (especially since I have a M3iZero/DSTWO that are already ready for 3DS).

But unfortunately, many people will actually buy it (and probably even more if this thing had "R4" on it's name).


----------



## Another World (Mar 5, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Haven't we seen this one before? Is there something different about it now?



i do believe the site is from june 2010, but with the 3ds about to be released in north america and acekard's new anti-counterfeit system, it made sense to make a post that this card was a fake.

-another world


----------



## buffdog (Mar 5, 2011)

is it a real acekard but there saying that its a just for the 3ds?


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 5, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I love how's there a big 2 on the sticker.


I was just going to say that.
They'll make the effort to make a fake Acekard 3 for 3DS, but not actually change the big TWO printed on it.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 5, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I love how's there a big 2 on the sticker.


Not supporting them, but how could they miss such a thing?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 5, 2011)

buffdog said:
			
		

> is it a real acekard but there saying that its a just for the 3ds?


There is no Acekard 3, it is fake.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 5, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> I like how on the homepage, the girl is listening to music from something not 3DSy at all.


She holds an Ipod like device, but the earbuds don't seem to be connected to it. So she isn't listening to anything at all


----------



## anaxs (Mar 5, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I love how's there a big 2 on the sticker.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 5, 2011)

XD almost all the links on top lead back to the hopepage, except the about acekard one with goes to http://www.r4ds-ds.com/


----------



## TheDestroyer (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL? I think this one is a big fail. How I wish there's a real one though


----------



## buffdog (Mar 5, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> buffdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no is the card it self a real acekard or a fake not that its a acekard 3.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 5, 2011)

buffdog said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a fake, obviously.


----------



## buffdog (Mar 5, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> buffdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why? has someone got one and opened it up


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 5, 2011)

i just saw this yesterday... there were also sites that claimed to have a seperate cart of SC and R4 for the 3ds


----------



## Nebz (Mar 5, 2011)

buffdog said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you check out the site? Aside from that when you click the "About Acekard" button it links to some R4 mess....
http://www.r4ds-ds.com/


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 5, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> xaeroak15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buffdog (Mar 5, 2011)

arhh so its a r4 dressed as a acekard


----------



## Walker D (Mar 5, 2011)

I found the super fail acekard 3 here! haha   http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.The_...endo_3DS_-36601


They even put the 3 there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    careful people


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Walker D said:
			
		

> I found the super fail acekard 3 here! haha   http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.The_...endo_3DS_-36601
> 
> 
> They even put the 3 there
> ...


better contact lightake about it, then (if they don't remove it then I would question why we have them as a recommended shop along with our more trusted shoptemp)


----------



## Walker D (Mar 5, 2011)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> Walker D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's exactly what I thought


----------



## Mario92 (Mar 5, 2011)

They used over 9000 hours in Google Images and MS Paint, didn't even finish the site and still some people thinks it's legit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can bet that we see lots of "My acekard 3 broke something" threads in near future.


----------



## Walker D (Mar 5, 2011)

But LighTake has lots of fake flashcarts      ....was it someday reliable? ...I dont really know..


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

Isn't this old news?
I mean they had this card long before ht 3DS was even out in Japan, they even have a Supercard3DS as well


----------



## Walker D (Mar 5, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Isn't this old news?
> I mean they had this card long before ht 3DS was even out in Japan, they even have a Supercard3DS as well





Sure   ...I just put it there to question the reliability of the LightTake store. Cause as said, it's a recommended shop in shoptemp.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 5, 2011)

Totally unsurprised.



			
				tj_cool said:
			
		

> skawo96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The white background obscures most of the cable, but look at her wrist. It looks like a wristband/bracelet but if you look carefully it seems to plug into the iPod.


----------



## Nollog (Mar 5, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> What about Supercard 3DS???


That's fake too.
-From the supercard forums.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 5, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I love how's there a big 2 on the sticker.








 I saw that too. Hilarious. 

Put some effort into your game, conmen!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

Walker D said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never trusted LightTake myself, but I was talking about this thread. The 3DS fakecards have been around for months and now they are bringing them up?


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Mar 5, 2011)

This isnt news  and it didnt just  pop up...


----------



## Marlonguppy (Mar 5, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Walker D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhhh...
LighTake is a good shop, but you must remember it is just a 'gateway' to a supplier.
And, LT does sell some fakes, but there are also many real ones (such as the AceKard 2i).
Good customer support, and processing orders in a short time.
I did many orders on Lightake, all handled with care. Never had any problems.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 5, 2011)

There also is the Supercard DSTHREE


----------



## KamiKazeKenji (Mar 5, 2011)

I look at the pic and I see a big *2* on the sticker.

Of course. It's fake. Figures.


----------



## haddad (Mar 5, 2011)

threre are alot of fake flashcard sites out there...


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 6, 2011)

Even though,has anyone tested it on the 3ds


----------



## boktor666 (Mar 6, 2011)

"EZ-Flash 3DS great EZ flash card at an affordable price from EZflash team that has a history of designing good cards for GBA, SP, DS and DSi. Super Card 3DS new SuperCard 3 DS for 3D games. Successor to the DSONE and DSTWO DSi flash cards and iPlayer movie card for the DS."

Fake info FTW.. No this is shitty, just a bunch of fake r4 retailers with a sticker on 'em. BTW, anyone seen that they claim that 120GB is possible. As far as I know, there aren't any micro sd of 120 gb..


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol, I remember this cart in the "YOUR most riduculis R4 clone!" thread


----------



## lompoc (Mar 6, 2011)

since we talking about 3ds the acekard 3ds update wont flash in dslight only dsi files are on megupload post up if you want them im not updating mine might not work on dslight/are dsi any more. we need firmware not install ments. on my dslight it said cart cant update im on latest 1.4.1 so who will be brave enough to flash on dsi thanks again bye.AK2iUpdate_v300/ AK2i_3DS_16MFN_v30   name of both files


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 6, 2011)

lompoc said:
			
		

> since we talking about 3ds the acekard 3ds update wont flash in dslight only dsi files are on megupload post up if you want them im not updating mine might not work on dslight/are dsi any more. we need firmware not install ments. on my dslight it said cart cant update im on latest 1.4.1 so who will be brave enough to flash on dsi thanks again bye.AK2iUpdate_v300/ AK2i_3DS_16MFN_v30   name of both files


there was no understand

please use proper english


----------



## Vince989 (Mar 6, 2011)

Especially like this one :
http://www.ezflash3ds.com/

COMPANY MOTTO HERE


- Vince989


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 6, 2011)

lompoc said:
			
		

> since we talking about 3ds the acekard 3ds update wont flash in dslight only dsi files are on megupload post up if you want them im not updating mine might not work on dslight/are dsi any more. we need firmware not install ments. on my dslight it said cart cant update im on latest 1.4.1 so who will be brave enough to flash on dsi thanks again bye.AK2iUpdate_v300/ AK2i_3DS_16MFN_v30   name of both files


Seriously dude, English please? And you say you're from America. But, seriously, these guys get worse and worse every year.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 6, 2011)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> lompoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's trying to say that there is no "DSl" update version and only a "DSi" version so that it (supposedly) only works on DSis... which seems kind of dubious at best because:
1). DSi and DSl update versions are THE EXACT SAME with the only difference being that the DSl version asks you to swap the card before it flashes (so it can be used to recover a bricked AK2i).
2). It should absolutely work on a DS/DSlite because the AceKard2i only operates in one mode: DS Mode. For it to be a DSi only update it would be required to run in DSi mode, which the AK2i cannot do.
3). To the best of my knowledge, the update hasn't been released yet. Source: http://www.acekard.com/
4). This guy has been spewing his anti-Acekard bullshit all over the Acekard forum.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 8, 2011)

They stole the web coding.
Google the phone number in the top right corner.


----------



## haddad (Mar 8, 2011)

Laughing Stock said:
			
		

> They stole the web coding.
> Google the phone number in the top right corner.



lolzzz


----------



## Buleste (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is another shop selling fake Acekards 3's but then they sell fake acekards as well.  http://www.shopforyourds.yolasite.com/flashcards-for-3ds.php


----------



## duboisbrian (Apr 18, 2011)

so at this time there is no flash cart that can play 3ds games??

also acekard 3 are fake  http://www.acekard.cc/?c=news

ndscard sell them http://www.ndscardsale.com/product/acekard...-ndsl-nds-95290

but they are FAKE???


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 18, 2011)

ALL flashcarts that "can run 3DS ROMs" are *FAKE.*


----------



## impizkit (Apr 18, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> ALL flashcarts that "can run 3DS ROMs" are *FAKE.*


At this point, that is true.


----------



## emma1981 (Apr 18, 2011)

Please can somebody help? I'm a bit confused. 

I ordered an Acekard 3 via a website that was advertised here on GBAtemp. 

The card did not work (kept saying that the card had been removed when it hadn't). The supplier sent it with AKAIO preloaded onto it. I went to Linfox Domain and downloaded the latest version of AKAIO and put it on the card but it came up saying it was a clone. 

My card has www.acekard.cc on the packaging and when I go to the site it says that www.acekard.com is the fake company. However, if you go to www.acekard.com it says the same thing about www.acekard.cc!!!

Does anybody know who the REAL Acekard are? Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Minox (Apr 18, 2011)

emma1981 said:
			
		

> Please can somebody help? I'm a bit confused.
> 
> I ordered an Acekard 3 via a website that was advertised here on GBAtemp.
> 
> ...


Acekard.com are the real ones, I'm afraid you have a clone.


----------



## emma1981 (Apr 18, 2011)

Does this also explain why it says Nemo on the front screen rather than showing Acekard?


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 18, 2011)

It shows a game to bypass the DSi's methods to block unauthorized devices.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 19, 2011)

Flash carts need to show a different game for the DSi and 3DS.

But yes, you bought the fake.


----------



## GolemdX (May 1, 2011)

This is ridiculous, because of how obvious it is.
It's kind of funny because I made the icon that they edited. :/

EDIT: Agh, sorry for posting, I didn't notice this topic wasn't active anymore.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2011)

Wouldn't be the first time a "company" took something a user made.  There was a DSTT site that was passing off RGF's updates as their own.


----------



## GolemdX (May 1, 2011)

It must be fairly common, these kinds of websites are made up entirely of stolen images.


----------



## machomuu (May 1, 2011)

GolemdX said:
			
		

> This is ridiculous, because of how obvious it is.
> It's kind of funny because I made the icon that they edited. :/
> 
> EDIT: Agh, sorry for posting, I didn't notice this topic wasn't active anymore.


Well the last post wasn't that long ago, so it's fine.


----------



## anaxs (May 1, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I love how's there a big 2 on the sticker.



it would be pretty obvious only to fool a noob, but thanks for the update @AnotherWorld


----------



## Walrus-Chan (May 25, 2011)

There is no real Acekard 3DS.


----------

